# Do you like play RPG on your phone?



## Cody5992 (Nov 20, 2014)

Is there anyone like play RPG on phone? Some people may say play RPG on phone is convenient, but some may think it is much better to use PC than phone...So what's your idea about this? Do those RPG for phone have meanings?


----------



## Cody5992 (Nov 20, 2014)

why everybody so silent?


----------



## Cody5992 (Nov 20, 2014)

anybody? Playing games isnt a hobby right here?


----------



## JulFor9 (Sep 18, 2015)

Of course it is hobby, I used to play GTA.


----------



## Volshen (Jan 2, 2016)

I prefer old fashion desktop computer.


----------



## NickDowson (Nov 17, 2016)

Absolutely agree with Volshen. Phone can not give proper dipping


----------



## lonerjack (Apr 4, 2017)

Playing RPG on phone isn't good... ;/ I dont like it ;d


----------



## abcc456 (Jul 10, 2018)

I find lots of phone RPG's frustrating. I rather play them on PC or a game console.


----------



## charlywilk24 (Dec 4, 2018)

My son spends 6 hours a day playing this horrible game.


----------

